# Mini Cooper S convertible vs. BMW 328 conv vs VW R32



## MsRuckus (Sep 8, 2007)

We were really 6 months away from serious car shopping, though it is a daily discussion in our house because we love cars. Have a 48 month lease up in June on a 2004 A4 1.8T which we love but it is too slow and too long a lease. Now would be a good time to make some money on it as we are way under miles and the payoff is less than it is worth. We have tossed the ideas of everything, daily going from let's just get a MINI to let's go all out and blow the budget for the dream car (911 cab). But, as I said, we were going to wait until the Spring. But then we read this week's MotorTrend http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/hatchbacks/112_0709_2008_volkswagen_r32 and said, "maybe we found our car!" Then we drove it yesterday and were THRILLED by it. So much fun, so much car for such a good price. However, we have wanted a convertible and live in a climate where we can use it most of the year (TX). So, I am asking for thoughts on these 3 cars. (The 335 is way better, but so expensive and it is not the 911 (which we are really just not ready to make the stretch for). Also, the 3 series is SUCH a cliche. 3 other of my husband's (young physician) colleagues drive 3 series as does every other yuppie. But maybe the MINI Cooper S convertible is the right compromise? So confused! Thanks in advance.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

MsRuckus said:


> We were really 6 months away from serious car shopping, though it is a daily discussion in our house because we love cars. Have a 48 month lease up in June on a 2004 A4 1.8T which we love but it is too slow and too long a lease. Now would be a good time to make some money on it as we are way under miles and the payoff is less than it is worth. We have tossed the ideas of everything, daily going from let's just get a MINI to let's go all out and blow the budget for the dream car (911 cab). But, as I said, we were going to wait until the Spring. But then we read this week's MotorTrend http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/hatchbacks/112_0709_2008_volkswagen_r32 and said, "maybe we found our car!" Then we drove it yesterday and were THRILLED by it. So much fun, so much car for such a good price. However, we have wanted a convertible and live in a climate where we can use it most of the year (TX). So, I am asking for thoughts on these 3 cars. (The 335 is way better, but so expensive and it is not the 911 (which we are really just not ready to make the stretch for). Also, the 3 series is SUCH a cliche. 3 other of my husband's (young physician) colleagues drive 3 series as does every other yuppie. But maybe the MINI Cooper S convertible is the right compromise? So confused! Thanks in advance.


The 328 vert is significantly more expensive than either the Mini or R32.

Having said that, it's a beautiful car, but it's quite different from the R32 you "loved" - so try and drive one first.

The Mini will feel much more R32-like and be cheap to buy and own. Go drive one.

Ed


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, you really can't compare a 3 Series to a Mini.


----------



## MsRuckus (Sep 8, 2007)

*Drove them all today . . .*

Well, we drove them all today (second drive in R32). MINI was great, more fun than we thought but we concluded, "Perfect third car". Since we aren't in the market for a third car, just a second, that is out. 328 is, well, vanilla. Really creamy, amazingly rich, high quality vanilla. But the 335 is incredible!!!!!!!!! So much more than we had even anticipated, almost perfect. Still, that R32 is a phenomenal package for a great price and it is NOT the cliched 3 series that would be parked next to 3 others in the doctors' lot. Yet leasing the 335 would be less than payments on the R32 (which we would buy). So still torn. (Well, I am not. I am sold on the 335, but husband is the one who would be parking it next to its sisters every day.)


----------

